# Does a Concave Plastron Indicate Male?



## Patr1ck (Dec 16, 2012)

Does a concave plastron indicate male like it does on turtles?


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 16, 2012)

In most cases it does, but it's not always an indicator. We have several members on here who have females with concaved plastrons.


----------



## ascott (Dec 16, 2012)

Yup, usually a male trait--along with a pronounced gular horn and chin glands...

As dmarcus shared, a concave plastron alone does not always mean male...


----------



## reticguy76 (Dec 19, 2012)

My understanding, is that the shell generally concaves, particularly, more profoundly with males that have been or are breeders. Correct, or way off??


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 19, 2012)

Usually the case, but ive seen females with concaved plastons.


----------

